# Original 1973 Schwinn Stingray Lemon Peeler Disc Brake Krate Bike



## tomsjack (Jun 14, 2020)

Original 1973 Schwinn Stingray Lemon Peeler Disc Brake Krate Bike On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-1973-Schwinn-Stingray-Lemon-Peeler-Disc-Brake-Krate-Bike/124222276779?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 15, 2020)

Cabe member's bike. Also being sold here.


----------

